# Lords/Heros Combo



## khaos (Dec 29, 2010)

My Games Workshop is holding a dungeon-like game.

The rules are you can only bring 500pts of lords and heros (as many) ON FOOT.

I have only one on foot model so this is my setup

Chaos Lord Hellfire Sword Does D3+1 wounds per unsaved wound
Helm Of Many Eyes ASF causes Stupidity
*Ability- *Word of Agony One use only D6 str4 hits before combat
Shield 
MoK 
Great Weapon
Added Hand weapon 
Flail 
Halberd 
Total 401
Since i only brought one lord I bought everything
6 attacks ASF with rerolls(lord is I 7) str5 and every wound is d3+1:yahoo:

I want to know If you can think of a better combo

and what is the best 500pts lords/heros list (write the list like me) besides chaos warriors


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Firstly welcome to the heresy.
Secondly _*DO NOT WRITE THE INDIVIDUAL POINT COST FOR UPGRADES.*_ I suggest editing your post to fix that. Though you are able to write the cost of the entire model.
Thirdly as to what I think of for a decent lord/ hero on foot, I personally really like my:
Vampire Lord
Blood drinker - sword that converts wounds done in to wounds restored
Flayed Hauberk - 2+ armour save
Red fury - wounds caused gives extra attack
Beguile - get to reroll wounds against target unless it passes a LD at -3
Infinite Hatred - gives hatred that continues past the first turn of combat
+1 magic level - still have left over points after this.

This will give him 4 attacks with rerolls to hit, potential rerolls to wound, heals wounds equal to the damage dealt and gets more attacks based on how many wounds he does. Not to mention initiative 7 so no rerolls for your lord  .


----------



## khaos (Dec 29, 2010)

Why know point Values?
Second what does each one of those things do?
i dont have the army book


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

khaos said:


> Why know point Values?
> Second what does each one of those things do?
> i dont have the army book


No point values because GW doesn't want us to do so and it would cause legal problems going against their wishes for their merchandise.
As for what the things do I will edit my previous post.


----------



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

A bit more information about the dungeon-like game would be useful.
Will you go up against eachother? monsters? How does magic work and so on.
The lord is nice and will definately kill all that it can reach BUT, he has barely any protection whatsoever, any ranged or magic attack will surely but him down, so will a multiple of heroes. He may slay one hero with 1 attack but consider missing 1 attack re-roll or not. Wounding 3-4 models which then can take saves and will probably have saves ranging from 1+ to 4+ giving them still a 3+ to 6+ save which will negate some wounds. Then you'll get hit back and you only have a 3+ AS. Word of Agony is fun though but how does the game work around one-use items? Also the flail, great weapon and so on is totally useless, leave them and you could squeeze a lvl 1 of Tzeentch in it. You'll want to use the hellfire and nothing else, you have to actually according to the rules.

My build consists of three heroes.

1 sorcerer of Tzeentch lvl 1(go for Flickering fire, you may always swap to that = 5+ to cast 18" MM, D6+1 str D6+1 hits) (Tzeentch gives +1 ward save and +1 to cast)
ruby ring of fire, in case they dispell one spell. This grants the fireball spell.
*130 pts*

1 exalted hero of khorne (khorne gives frenzy)
Shield
Helm of many eyes (ASF but stupidty)
Sword of might (+1 str)
Stream of Corruption (Breath weapon attack at str 3 armour piercing (yes in cc it is 2d6 hits) once per game)
*195pts *good for 5 str 6 attacks, ASF (I6 so mostly re-rolls) Ws 7

1 exalted hero of Nurgle (Nurgle: -1 to hit with shooting, -1 ws when attacking in cc)
Shield
Berserker sword (gain frenzy and never lose it)
Bloodcurling Roar (shooting attack on an unengaged enemy unit, 2d6 str 1 hits no as, the idea being of just rolling the amount of hits, roll the damage and hope for 6'es which will cause a wound with no as. Mostly you get 1-2)
*175 pts*

*Total 500 pts*
Thats the build I'd play, you can also remove Bloodcurling roar and give Deaths head, which is a one use thrown weapon with 12" range always hits on 2+, model/unit hit takes d6 T-tests, failing causing wound with no AS, Brings total points on 495 pts.

But as I said, I'd like a lot more information about this dungeon battle. Those Deaths Head T tests won't be doing any good when facing T5 monsters but it will when facing an opponent with Elves for example.


----------



## khaos (Dec 29, 2010)

I am in the dark about the rules but i know that your charecter/band will move alone with no other players from room to room. the objective is to find the throne room and take its gold. It "might" have a guardian. In different rooms random things will happen. this game will take 30-45mins

- why can i only use hellfire sword?
-i only have one foot model on me (D'oh)


----------



## khaos (Dec 29, 2010)

any more Heros?


----------



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

When a character is equipped with a magic weapon, he must always use that magic weapon. Should the magic weapon be somehow destroyed (so items that say it counts as a mundane weapon such as the chaos runeshield do not make a difference herein) the bearer grabs his special close combat weapon.

A special close combat weapon are weapons like halberd, great weapon, flail,...anything BUT a hand weapon to be exact. Should that weapon also be destroyed the model can use it's hand weapon, unless there are more special close combat weapons. So, for example, a hero with a hand weapon and a halberd must always use the halberd untill it is destroyed. Do note, additional hand weapon does not count as a special weapon. As it says, additional hand weapon.

When having two or more special weapons you need to choose one at the beginning of the combat and use that for the whole combat.

Ofcourse these rules only apply when following those of the Fantasy rulebook but I think that on most facts it'll stay the same. Though it might differ since it's more at the individual.


----------



## khaos (Dec 29, 2010)

Kulzanar said:


> When a character is equipped with a magic weapon, he must always use that magic weapon. Should the magic weapon be somehow destroyed (so items that say it counts as a mundane weapon such as the chaos runeshield do not make a difference herein) the bearer grabs his special close combat weapon.
> 
> A special close combat weapon are weapons like halberd, great weapon, flail,...anything BUT a hand weapon to be exact. Should that weapon also be destroyed the model can use it's hand weapon, unless there are more special close combat weapons. So, for example, a hero with a hand weapon and a halberd must always use the halberd untill it is destroyed. Do note, additional hand weapon does not count as a special weapon. As it says, additional hand weapon.
> 
> ...


Im only feilding one Lord so i might as well give hime as much just in case


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

One thing to remember though it is possible for some spellcasters to cause a weapon to become mundane. Such as HE vaul's unmaking.


----------



## khaos (Dec 29, 2010)

What about if i give him:

Axe of khorne - killing blow +1 str
Helm Of many eyes - ASF Stupidity
Talisman of Preservation - 4+ ward
Enchanted Shield - +2 armour save
Favour of the Gods - lets me move my roll on the table of eye of gods 1 up or down
OR Luckstone - reroll one failed armour save

Do you think this better?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No - you have too many of one particular item - Enchanted Items, IIRC. You'd have to lose ASF or the EotG's ability. The First one takes a load of stuff which you couldn't use either way - you have a Magic weapon, and Magic Weapon Precludes Mundane Weapon usage.

If it was me, as a WoC player, I'd go for -

Daemon Prince, Mark of Tzeentch, Level 3 Wizard, Stream of Corruption, Word of Agony = 495pts

This gives you a character with a 4+ Ward Save, 3 Spells (which could include Flickering Fire, Gateway, and Transmogrification/Treason) hopefully, Once per Game D6 Automatic S4 hits, and once per game 2D6 S3 hits with a -1 to armour saves, on a character which can Fly, is WS8, S5, I7, and 5 Attacks, and has a 4 T5 wounds - also with a 4+ Ward Save.

It's one let down is lack of armour, and it's utterly crap in actual games of Warhamer, but on the bright side, in a vacuum, it's fairly decent. 

My personal choice for a character would be:
Tomb King, Crook and Flail of Radiance, Armour of Ages, and a Potion of Strength.

This character with the Crook and Flail gives you ASF and 5 Attacks (although at I3, you won't get the reroll to hit), taking a Potion of Strength gives you S8 to ignore enemy armour with, and you have T5 and 5 Wounds (and a 5+ Armour Save, although no Ward Save could be a pain). Combined with a My Will Be Done, you can either catch an enemy unit, or jump in and hit them with 10 S8 Attacks ASF Attacks in a single phase, pretty much destroying anything you come up against. Unless of Course they have S5+, ASF, and I4+. Again, useless in game, in a vacuum though, could be decent.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

what about this oldblood fencers blades glittering scales aura of quetzel so he has 6ws10 s5 attacks in combat and you can only hit him on 6's with a 3up armour and t5 too


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

500pts of ogres... hmmm

Tyrant (301pts)
+ heavy armour
+ luck gnoblar (1 re-rolled save)
+ tenderiser (great weapon and D3 wounds)
+ greedy fist (every hit takes a wizard level, any succesful save eats magic weapon that made it, +1AS)
+ wyrdstone (5++)

Bruiser (198pts)
+ heavy armour
+ luck gnoblar
+ cathayan longsword (+I, +WS and armour piercing)
+ enchanted shield
+ talisman of preservation

Thats 2 ogre characters, the hero to bash through standard enemies and the tyrant to kill any enemy character/monster... and it comes to 499pts overall


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

For 500pts you could get 5 Engineers with repeater handgun and 2 or 3 could have pigeon bombs so you'd have 15 st 4 shots with armour piercing shots a turn and the chance for a few templates too although the first hint of combat and they'd drop like flies.


----------



## gatha23 (Jul 9, 2009)

vaz- my will be done will only give you one extra atack not the whole lot

i would use the high queen khalida from codex tomb kings and an icon bearer with something for 15 points 

-N-


----------



## Creidim (Jan 6, 2011)

Blackhiker said:


> Firstly welcome to the heresy.
> Secondly _*DO NOT WRITE THE INDIVIDUAL POINT COST FOR UPGRADES.*_ I suggest editing your post to fix that. Though you are able to write the cost of the entire model.
> Thirdly as to what I think of for a decent lord/ hero on foot, I personally really like my:
> Vampire Lord
> ...


if you have the same I and ASF you still get re-rolls to hit, so the chaos lord would get them against your vamp


----------



## Creidim (Jan 6, 2011)

bloodthirster with firestorm blade 475


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

bloodthirster obsidian armour


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

*cough* Teclis *cough*

Sorry, bit of a scratchy throat... anyway, my suggestion would be a WE

425- Treeman Ancient- an annoyance of netlings, a pageant of shrikes, a muster of malevolents, a murder of sprites

Well. its almost a case of where do you start...
I'm T6 6W with a 3+/5++ (vs non-magical), Ld9 stubborn with 5 S6 attacks and D6 S2 poison attacks, more shooting then seems reasomable for 1 model and _best of all_ is only hit on a 6 during a challenge (and all combats should be challenges... there's basically no way to avoid them in hero only games).

So his shooting (thought I would pull it out seperately just to show the amount you can have on 1 model (and it can all fire)
- D6 6" S2 poison hitting on a 4+
- artillery dice of S4/5 hits
- 1 18" S4 hitting on a 3+
... and each can target a different unit :laugh:
As a little bonus everything about this model's attacks/shots is magical (the kind that isn't nerfed by HE archmages) so you can even deal with those ethereal vampires that might show up occasionally 

If you really wanted to you also have the points for a naked branchwraith (isn't that how they always are... couldn't resist) which you could use to follow the treeman, imagining it clearning up all the bodies.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I thought you could only take 2 Sprites, T/S?

Talking of which - Level 4 Archmage with Folariaths Robe and the doodad that nulls enemy magic weapons. Lore of Gold Please. On a 6, you die. If not, I have a 2D6 Hits Magic Missile, often wounding on a 2+ at this level.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

i will stick by bloodthirster with obsidian armour for the simple fact he get's 7 ws10 s6 hatred attacks nullifies enemy magic weapons in btb with him and gets a thunderstomp


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I thought you could only take 2 Sprites, T/S?
> 
> Talking of which - Level 4 Archmage with Folariaths Robe and the doodad that nulls enemy magic weapons. Lore of Gold Please. On a 6, you die. If not, I have a 2D6 Hits Magic Missile, often wounding on a 2+ at this level.


Talisman of saphery is your doodad for the archmage... hope you play against a HE BSB with the banner of the world dragon  No attacks and an enemy totally imune to all magic, not a good plan 

As for the sprites (I had to go check... I've never taken more then 2 in a proper game). Each sprite can only be chosen once (knew that or I would be tempted to spam a cluster of radiants carrying branchwraiths), elf characters can only have 1 sprite and ancient/branchwraith can have any number up to their points allowance... so my ancient is legal, and thanks to cheese meister for reminding me, also gets thunderstomp.

TBH though I think that fast moving shooty/magic characters would win in a hero vs hero game unless you mob your combat characters- take a WE magine gun lord (M9 and 5 S3 armour ignoring shots a turn), he could march 18" to be behind most players and then just move 9" to get out of their charge arcs (or out of charge range) all the time peppering them with arrows... very boring game but h could eventually bring down almost any combat character (even a bloodthirster) so long as he was given enough time and didnt make a mistake.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

khaos said:


> My Games Workshop is holding a dungeon-like game.
> 
> The rules are you can only bring 500pts of lords and heros (as many) ON FOOT.


same thing is happing in my games workshop as well.
The big diffidence is its Hero's only, (no lord) with all the spare points going to troops.

The troops can be anything but they can never kill a hero they can only bring him down to 1 wound left.

in your case though l would take Throgg and a sorcerer lord with lore of death


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I would use:

Saurus Olblood with Sword of the Hornet, Armour of Destiny and Ruby Ring of Ruin. 245pts. Essentially, 5 WS6 S5 I4 ASF attacks, with a 2+/4++ armour, and he can cast _Fireball_. Alternatively, swap out the ring for the Dawnstone, giving him rerolls to armour. Though i think the reroll may be a bit of a moot point, since there's a lot that will ignore armour, and the ring gives him a good ranged capability.

Next- Tenehauin. 250pts. Skink Chief on steroids- Gains +1S on the charge and has poison attacks. Hates Skaven. Also inflicts D6 S2 I2 Poison Attacks in CC. He has a 5++, but here's the kicker- He's a Level 2 Wizard who uses Beasts. Now, usually I would question the use of Beasts in a Lizardmen army, but the ability to augment your heroes in this game is invaluable. Not too mention if you get lucky, you can even have a giant kickass monster running around.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Not to be picky, but where is this thread concerned with Warhammer tactics? Wouldn't it be more at home in Army lists or even General Warhammer?


----------



## gazcal (Apr 15, 2010)

wow sounds like a really cool idea
my lords would be 
Dreadlord
Pendant of khaeleth ward save where you roll equal to or under enemys S
armour of darkness 1+ armour
whip of agony thanks to errata gives +1 A S5 and AP
other tricksters shard models in base contact reroll ward saves
= 240

Dreadlord
Armour of eternal servitude HA + regeneration
Ogre Blade +2 S
Mask of EEE! cause Terror
Repeater Crossbow
Shied
Sea Dragon Cloak if you dont know then gives +1 to as normaly but +2 against all ranged attacks
259

i think these guys could chomp through almost anything :biggrin:


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Oldblood
Great Weapon
Armor of Destiny
Dawnstone
Other Tricksters Shard
==247

Oldblood
Armor of Fortune
Ogre Sword
Light Armor/Shield
==250-ish

Assuming the models don't have to be in base contact, let the first Oldblood take the majority of the fight. With such a high strength and forcing the enemy to reroll ward saves, he is likely to absorb more attacks from the enemy, and with T5 2+ rerollable armor save and 4+ ward he isn't likely to get hurt. The other Oldblood won't be as much an issue for the enemy as he only negates the armor save, despite having one higher strength than the other Oldblood. You could switch the sword out for +3 attacks depending on the local metagame.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

HE Prince
-GW
-Armour of Caledor
-Vambraces of Defense
-Amulet of Light

That's 4 WS7 s6 attacks with ASF and probably re-rolls to hit. Count as magical. 2+ re-rollable save and a 4++.

Alongside

Caradryan.
3 Str5 Hits at WS6 and ASF, most likely with re-rolls. Each hit does D3 wounds. d6 unsavable wounds to the model that kills him.

Prince kills things you're sure he'll beat, Caradryan takes on VLs, CLs and the like...as if they kill him, he'll probably nuke them back.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Goblin great shaman
Arachnarok spider w. Spider shrine
Lvl 4
Dispel scroll

I don't have my book on me, but that's about 500pts.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

alasdair said:


> Goblin great shaman
> Arachnarok spider w. Spider shrine
> Lvl 4
> Dispel scroll
> ...


They have to be on-foot.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

@Orochi - surely The Other Tricksters Shard would be better than Magic Attacks? The Phoenix Blade is surely enough to take on the odd Ethereal Vampire (ASF/Reroll to hit, 3 S5 Attacks, D3 wounds and Sigil?) - and as I mentioned, I can get a fairly tough cooky Daemon Prince - would not the Ward Save forced reroll be better?

-3 to Armour and a halved Ward Save is grand. Of course - keep Caradryan away so he doesn't nix his Ward Save.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Arch Lector
Great Weapon
Holy Relic
Van Horstmanns Speculum
Armour of Meteoric Iron

Wizard Lord
Level 4
4+ Ward from rulebook (cant remember the name of the item)
Lore of Beasts

Should come to 486.

Arch Lector will take most Lords / heroes that are focused on combat. Wizard is for support / turning himself to a dragon if he got the spell


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Ah brilliant. Yes, that case the defo TOTS. I'll dump the AoL on the PG champion in game.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Asking to know the points value of a magic item is a breach of copyright, it doesn't matter how this information is given...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh sorry. I thought it was just actual points values.

Should of just waited till later, sorry guys.


----------

